# How to repair an orbital sander with a Velcro issue?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Several years ago, I bought a Black and Decker orbital sander. I bought it at a B & D outlet store. I think I paid $17 for it, which was more than a bargain at the time.

It has been a wonderful sander, with plenty of power...but now the 'hook and loop' (Velcro) backer on the sander will not hold a sanding disc. 

If you put a sanding disc on the sander, and turn it on, the disc will fly off immediately.

Is there anyway to repair the Velcro on the sander? Ideas? Suggestions? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is there anyway to repair the Velcro on the sander? Ideas? Suggestions?


Call or E mail B&D.
They may have replacement pads

If not, you could glue a new piece of Velcro over the exisiting pad


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know about B&D, but I have worn out the pads on other makes, eg Ryobi and Ridgid and home depot sells replacement for both of these. You could check and see if on would fit your sander.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

What I do is to get some feather edge adhesive. And glue the sanding disks to the pad. It works but it is a pain in the butt to change the pad if you forget and leave it on. I use lacquer thinner to clean the pad. This works for a stop gap till you can get a replacement pad.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I had to buy a new pad for my Dewalt sander. I got it at Home Depot, I'm sure you can buy new pads for a B&D from some place like HD, Lowe's or even that B&D outlet store. Check Amazon even.

 Al


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Might be cheaper just to buy generic adhesive velcro and cut to fit. You can find it on Amazon or ebay.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for the great ideas!!!!!

Now, for the real question...how on earth do I get the old Velcro off the sander?

That Velcro is *really* bonded to the sander.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Normally it's glued. A good sharp scraper and some elbow grease should get it off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you replace the whole pad there are normally 3 or 4 screws.

 Al


----------

